# Biggest Pike?



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I was just wondering how big of pike people caught last year? Feel free to post and tell us how big your largest pike was last year. 

Also like most of us would agree that this thread would be useless without pics, so if you have a picture of that big pike feel free to post that too.

Redneckman


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

My largest was 33.5 inches. About 10lbs on our scale if I remeber correctly.


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Not the greatest photo, but is the biggest one, along with 2 other nice ones. Top ~39", middle 37", and bottom 34" taken by myself and my buddy in the Saginaw Bay.









Finally, boneless deliciousness.


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

I speared a 36 ¾ inch 11.6 pound pike last year will try to find pics of it my brother caught a 38 inch and dont remember how much it weighed but her is a pic of it with a few my dad and little brother caught and my walleye


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

I caught 37.5 inch 13 lb northern on Houghton Lake while camping out on the ice. I caught it on a teardrop tipped with a minnow on 6lb line and a med-light action rod. But I don't have enough points yet to post a URL if you sqint, you can see it in my icon


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice fish. Can't wait to get out.

Redneckman


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

I caught it 3 weeks ago on a perch shiner


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Very nice basskiller. Which lake did you happen to pull that one out of?:lol:

Redneckman


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

basskiller46 said:


> I caught it 3 weeks ago on a perch shiner


Hey did I say you could use my picture?:lol:


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

The longest pike I caught last year was 32" from Wamplers Lake on a jointed Rapala. I did have one on that I saw out off of Bolles Harbor that was about the same size length but more girth.
Those are some Very Nice fish on the ice!!


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

redneckman said:


> Very nice basskiller. Which lake did you happen to pull that one out of?:lol:
> 
> Redneckman


Actually it was out of my cousins farm pond:lol:


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Pulled three out last winter over 40". But I spend alot of time chasing them. 1 was first ice and two were late ice. One was up north somewhere and the other two were from a lake in Oakland county. I have pics I will try to scan and get them up tomorrow. I told a few guys on here last year where I got em, but it's hit or miss. I might fish for days without a flag. Can't wait to get back after em after I'm done hunting. Good luck boys and be safe.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I didn't get any pike last year, but the largest pike I ever seen come out of one of our spearing holes was taken by my mother back in '79 or '80. 49" and just a fat pig! Wish I could find the polaroid of it, that fish was taller/longer than my 7 year old brother!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

basskiller46 said:


> Actually it was out of my cousins farm pond:lol:


Dude....yer killin me! :lol:


----------



## D-Fresh (Feb 8, 2005)

Here is pic of a nice one that I let swim one day when I was taking pictures instead of spearing. I know the picture is horrible, but it is damn near impossible to take a clear pic in a black shanty looking down into a bright hole (especially with my POS digital I take along with me). Not to mention the water was a little cloudy.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Was new to michigan last year and busy, so I didn't get to go out icefishing. I icefished a couple times on vacation in CO in early january though and hit a 35" 14 or 15 lb fish on a dead anchovy 1 ft off the bottom in 11 fow on an inside turn of a cove. C&R of course to live another day!











I'm lookin to hit a 40+" this ice season...Thinkin I'm gonna pull it out of saginaw bay, mott lake, or a sleeper of a lake that is overlooked because of pollution in Newburgh Lake.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

My best last winter was 35". Tip up and a shiner on a Mecosta county lake.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

good luck on newburgh! I've ice fished it for the past 3 years since it is so close to home. I've never even seen a pike down the hole let alone hooked one...


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

I think it was 35.5" and over 10 lbs.


----------



## charb1990 (Feb 22, 2008)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Was new to michigan last year and busy, so I didn't get to go out icefishing. I icefished a couple times on vacation in CO in early january though and hit a 35" 14 or 15 lb fish on a dead anchovy 1 ft off the bottom in 11 fow on an inside turn of a cove. C&R of course to live another day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you should try sanford lake if you want to catch big pike


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

You guys should bring those spears to Higgins Lake, There not a lot of them but they average about the size of those posted, With quite a few 20lb+ taken every year and a few 30lb+

I was present when a buddy caught a skinny old 57" pike that still went close to 20lbs a few years ago, And back in the early eightys I saw one at the local bait shop when a fellow had his picture taken for the fish finder mag 38+lbs......I dont spear for them, my biggest incidental catch was 17 lbs. BUT THE BEST PIKE IN HIGGINS LAKE IS A DEAD PIKE, IMO


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

18lbs on a small lake in k-zoo area. Used a big dead gold shiner i found frozen on the ice. Never seen a pike come out of this lake, but I put out the flag anyway and got rewarded with my biggest ever.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's a beauty that my brother caught trolling last summer. It was over 46 inches and 24 pounds, one of the larger northern taken in Michigan in 2008.










I'll let him jump in and tell the story.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> You guys should bring those spears to Higgins Lake, There not a lot of them but they average about the size of those posted, With quite a few 20lb+ taken every year and a few 30lb+
> 
> I was present when a buddy caught a skinny old 57" pike that still went close to 20lbs a few years ago, And back in the early eightys I saw one at the local bait shop when a fellow had his picture taken for the fish finder mag 38+lbs......I dont spear for them, my biggest incidental catch was 17 lbs. BUT THE BEST PIKE IN HIGGINS LAKE IS A DEAD PIKE, IMO


SHHHHHHH !:evil:


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

The biggest one for me last year was 38.5"-13.5pds.There is a pic.in my gallery of it.I got it out of Lake Magareth in Grayling,seen some bigger but no shots.
You guys are right about Higgins,there is some gators out there,I have a few friends who spear out there,but it takes so long for it to freeze that I usually am already set up on Margareth and it is closer to home.
As for Houghton Lake Chuckwagon157,that is a nice fish for that lake,usually they are as big around as a toothpic.


----------



## steve myers (Dec 29, 2000)

But on my bluegill pole with 2 pound test and a small poly jig hook but I cut up my hand a litle pulling it out of the hole as its mouth got caught on the bottom of the hole.took pictures and released to get bigger.


----------



## Michigander84 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice ones.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Dam basskillr, that pike is huge! Probably the largest Ive ever seen in a photo!


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Chad Smith said:


> Dam basskillr, that pike is huge! Probably the largest Ive ever seen in a photo!


Yeah i get that a lot :lol:


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Last year was 36" 12.5# on a tipup LSC


----------

